# Moving to Spain



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Seriously thinking of moving to Spain. Family all grown up and moved on and it's time for a change. In our mid fifty's and self employed with internet based business we can bring with us.
Would prefer to be near ex pats - a bit inland but not too far away from coast.
Where is the best part to start looking that is not over developed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jellybelly said:


> Seriously thinking of moving to Spain. Family all grown up and moved on and it's time for a change. In our mid fifty's and self employed with internet based business we can bring with us.
> Would prefer to be near ex pats - a bit inland but not too far away from coast.
> Where is the best part to start looking that is not over developed.


:welcome:

there's nothing stopping you - get yourself over here 

it's so hard to answer 'where to live' questions - everyone wants something different


where have you been in Spain?

what did you like/dislike about those places?


----------



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi been to a few of the islands and have loved the laid back way of life and of course the weather.
Not actually been to the main land as such so am hoping it's the same laid back and slower pace of life.
We are looking to travel around on the main land to get a feel of what life could be like and possibly renting once sold in the Uk before committing to a property and area.
We dont want to be in a town and dont mind going inland a bit for the right property.
Would prefer to be near ex pats. 
Best place to start looking I suppose or where to avoid.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Jellybelly, welcome!

Mainland Spain varies enormously, just as mainland Britain does. It's definitely a good idea to come and spend some time in different parts of the country, at different times of year, before making your mind up. 

Bear in mind the "laid-back, slower pace of life" you enjoy when you are on holiday takes on a very different meaning when you are living here permanently and trying to get something done - some people never quite get their heads round that! 

We retired here in our mid-50s and live in a small town in the south-west, about 40km inland and 50km from the nearest city. It is very pleasant and friendly, but at times it can feel quite isolated and I sometimes wish we were on the edge of a bigger town and could take advantage of theatres, cinemas, libraries etc.

Winters can get surprisingly cold and wet on the mainland, even in Southern Spain. That catches everyone out! If you want a nice climate all year round, why not consider the Canaries?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Which islands? I'm in the Canaries and for us life is good!


----------



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hello Jellybelly, welcome!
> 
> Mainland Spain varies enormously, just as mainland Britain does. It's definitely a good idea to come and spend some time in different parts of the country, at different times of year, before making your mind up.
> 
> ...


Hi appreciate reply. Still believe it's got to be a lot better than the Uk as we have had next to no summer and this country is just getting worse for the hard working tax payer.
Will definately take a look at the Canaries.
I take it you dont have any regrets moving out there ?


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiya,

I have done many of the islands and not so much of mainland Spain also but myself and my partner have researched Spain in great detail and have travelled out a few times.

Firstly you need to research everything you want as we are all different but I have always lived in a City so decided on Malaga and Valencia as it is isn't totally touristy that are only running 6 months of the year. I have then travelled out to both and decided on Malaga.

I also have an online business to and is great as you don't need to find work.

I now have to finalise all the exciting bits this month as we are moving out to Malaga in 
January/February.

Good luck

Ken


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina lives in Southern Spain.

I live on the small island of El Hierro, part of the Canarian Archipelago. 

We are both retired, we have completely severed the umbilical cord with England and have no regrets whatsoever.

If it is the Canary Islands that you choose, concentrate one one of the larger islands, Tenerife or Gran Canaria, there are many from the U.K. on both of those islands.

I have been visiting the Canary Islands since 1962 so am reasonably acquainted with all of the islands with the exception of Lanzarote.

This island I fear would not suit you, for we are two of the five English Ex Pats and in the main English is not spoken here. Neither are there any English bars, restaurants, or products in the supermarkets. However we frequently visit Gran Canaria to top up on Tea Bags, it's only 45 minutes by plane.

If you have any more questions, fire away.

The link below shows you photos of this remote place.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I would narrow down your search by considering the more mundane things which still make life as an Expat that much easier :

- How far are the nearest airports that serve your part of the UK ?
- Where are the nearest Hospitals to where you will be staying (Especially so if you will be on Private Healthcare as opposed to state)
- How far from the beach are you happy to be ?
- Coastal or Inland ?
- How good is your Spanish / do you anticipate it getting to ?
- What broadband do you need for your business (useless in many areas of Spain) ?
- Would you prefer to live on an Urbanisation, In the Town or in the Country ?
- Will you have a car, or be reliant upon public transport ?

Once you have a better idea of these things it will automatically rule out (or in) large parts of the country.


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have done many of the islands and not so much of mainland Spain also but myself and my partner have researched Spain in great detail and have travelled out a few times.
> 
> ...


Hello Ken, 

If you come to Malaga and you'd like to learn Spanish or improve it let me know. I've been living in Bournemouth 6 months and I'm looking for British people who speak with. 

Take care!

Antonio


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you will find that tax is much the same wherever you go. How much cheaper do you think it will be in Spain?


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Antonio,

I am just started learning Spanish with Rosetta Stone software.

How are you getting on learning English?

I think it is going to be easier learning the language once in Spain but am making every effort to learn the language.

How are you getting on in Bournemouth, a nice place to live, been in Bournemouth lots during the last few months as it is the best beach for us.

Cheers

Ken


----------



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Calas felices said:


> I think you will find that tax is much the same wherever you go. How much cheaper do you think it will be in Spain?


Hi,
Having researched on line I know Spain is more or less the same as the UK.
Our reasons for wanting to move to Spain is for a better life.
We have a large family home we no longer need with a mortgage . If we sell we can afford to buy a place and be mortgage free with a lump left in the bank.
We also have an online business we can bring with us.
It seems in the Uk your better off either on the dole/benefits and get everything paid for i.e rent/bills - too many claiming money - not enough tax payers to balance .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps you should rent in Spain at first. Your chosen location might not live up to expectations.

My first choice was Gran Canaria, fortunately I did not buy straight away, I now live over 200 miles to the east on a completely different island.


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hi Antonio,
> 
> I am just started learning Spanish with Rosetta Stone software.
> 
> ...


Hello Ken, 

I've been studying English since I was a child. But I needed to improve my speaking and listening skills. If you know grammar everything is easier, but the problem is when you have to speak, you don't have enough time to think if you want to be fluent. 

I came back to Spain in June. But when I was in B'mouth I attended school 2-3 days a week and afterthat I met up with some Brits to have exchange lessons. I put an ad in Gumtree and I managed a few replies. I have met great British people there. This is my advice: be surrounded by Spaniards


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Antonio,

Are you local to Malaga?

I certainly plan on learning Spanish fluently and live in a Spanish area. It is to easy to live in a Brit area and be lazy to learn the language but I am looking forward to learning the language.

I am visiting Malaga in the next few weeks to put some of my spanish language skills to the test.

Ken


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jellybelly said:


> Hi,
> Having researched on line I know Spain is more or less the same as the UK.
> Our reasons for wanting to move to Spain is for a better life.
> We have a large family home we no longer need with a mortgage . If we sell we can afford to buy a place and be mortgage free with a lump left in the bank.
> ...


Prices are still dropping in Spain, why on earth buy when in all likelihood you will be living in a place that is depreciating in value day by day, makes no sense.

As for better life, you do realise the winters can be cold wet and damp?

Go take a look at the Canary islands, I love Gran Canaria, its warm 52 weeks of the year, cheaper for lots of things due to its tax status, plenty of flights these days, even Ryanair and Easyjet do them...they even have internet over there

Those lovely white villa's don't look so clever when its cold and peeing down with rain. Why not rent for a week in mid January on the mainland, then a week in GC and see which you prefer.


----------



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Prices are still dropping in Spain, why on earth buy when in all likelihood you will be living in a place that is depreciating in value day by day, makes no sense.
> 
> As for better life, you do realise the winters can be cold wet and damp?
> 
> ...



Thankyou for the advise . We will most definately rent for a while and check out different area's.
Dont mind winter because at least you actually get a summer ! UK has been bad the last 3 years.
A better life is mortgage free while we are still in our prime.
Hope you dont mind me asking - why did you move to Spain and are you happy there ?


----------



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you know much about the Canaries ? Like the culture and language ?
Have you lived there ?
Thanks ! 
Chelsea


----------



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Gentle_patience said:


> Do you know much about the Canaries ? Like the culture and language ?
> Have you lived there ?
> Thanks !
> Chelsea


Hi ,
Have been on holiday a few times to different islands and have always found the locals very welcoming .
As for language and culture I am a newbie to this but looking to learn as we go along.


----------



## Nailtech73 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi
I am starting a degree at Uni next week and hope to move over to Palma when I complete it. I have a friend who lives there so I should be ok for help with finding somewhere to live. I am thinking about also studying Spanish to give myself a better chance of getting work. Does anyone think this is necessary or would it just be a bonus for me? Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gentle_patience said:


> Do you know much about the Canaries ? Like the culture and language ?
> Have you lived there ?
> Thanks !
> Chelsea


I live in the Canary Islands on the island of El Hierro.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nailtech73 said:


> Hi
> I am starting a degree at Uni next week and hope to move over to Palma when I complete it. I have a friend who lives there so I should be ok for help with finding somewhere to live. I am thinking about also studying Spanish to give myself a better chance of getting work. Does anyone think this is necessary or would it just be a bonus for me? Thanks


Ask yourself if a knowledge of English would be of help if you were a Spanish immigrant thinking of moving to the UK

Presumably you would be seeking a professional post and if so how likely is it that you would be dealing exclusively with other British immigrants?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nailtech73 said:


> Hi
> I am starting a degree at Uni next week and hope to move over to Palma when I complete it. I have a friend who lives there so I should be ok for help with finding somewhere to live. I am thinking about also studying Spanish to give myself a better chance of getting work. Does anyone think this is necessary or would it just be a bonus for me? Thanks


:welcome:

imo, learning Spanish is essential to get the most out of living in Spain - especially if you're planning to work here too

many people do live here without getting past 'una cerveza please' (or even that far ) - but they miss out on so much - apart from having to pay for interpreters etc. forever

what will you be studying & what do you hope to when you get here - hopefully the job situation will have improved by then


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nailtech73 said:


> Hi
> I am starting a degree at Uni next week and hope to move over to Palma when I complete it. I have a friend who lives there so I should be ok for help with finding somewhere to live. I am thinking about also studying Spanish to give myself a better chance of getting work. Does anyone think this is necessary or would it just be a bonus for me? Thanks


Huddersfield!

I was hatched in Holmfirth!!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

The Province of Murcia!


/SNIPhttp://www.cactusinspain.com


----------



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

Good input here
Thanks




bob_bob said:


> Prices are still dropping in Spain, why on earth buy when in all likelihood you will be living in a place that is depreciating in value day by day, makes no sense.
> 
> As for better life, you do realise the winters can be cold wet and damp?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks interesting
Are there many people there ?
Any night life ?




Hepa said:


> I live in the Canary Islands on the island of El Hierro.


----------



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

I would love to hear what you found out (beyond this thread)
and if you have found other sources of information.

Thanks
Chelsea





jellybelly said:


> Seriously thinking of moving to Spain. Family all grown up and moved on and it's time for a change. In our mid fifty's and self employed with internet based business we can bring with us.
> Would prefer to be near ex pats - a bit inland but not too far away from coast.
> Where is the best part to start looking that is not over developed.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Chelsea, the Canary Islands are about (at nearest point) 60 miles off the coast of Africa hence the year round good weather.
Canary Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My favourite is Gran Canaria
Gran Canaria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The temperature away from those listed on the link are a lot higher on the south coast where most of the resorts are often around 100's f/40's c in high summer and still in the 70's f / 20's c in mid winter. Rain is usually found on the greener north of the island. 

Not bad if your into surfing either.


----------



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Bob !
I will check it out ! 
Chelsea


----------

